# Blanched veggies for shrimps



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never fed blanched veggies to my shrimps, or rather, I don't know how. I know all you do is place veggies in boiling water for 2-3 minutes but do you set aside special cookware since there will be dish washing chemicals in normal pots? Or do you just place them in hot water in a fish - only glass dish? And can you blanch dandelion leaves since they are full of vitamins (I used to feed them to my Canaries every summer and we eat them at dinner every day )?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

If you don't like using your cookware you can always put veggies like spinach to a bowl and add water then microwave it for a min or so til' it is soft.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

MananaP said:


> If you don't like using your cookware you can always put veggies like spinach to a bowl and add water then microwave it for a min or so til' it is soft.


Then how long would you leave it in the tank for. I have CRS, Cherries, Tiger and Snowball, all separated.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

i don't separate the bowls. just rince it out before if youre paranoid.

i leave it in overnight


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I am paranoid. Years ago I put my very first batch of guppy frys in a bowl that I washed with dish soap. Needless to say they all died within the hour and since then I've been very cautious around chemicals. Today I just picked up a mini cookware set at Safeway; I will reserve it just for blanching veggies for shrimps


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

some veggies you can also buy blanched
pat informed me my plecos would like canned blanched green beans for example


----------

